# mystery guest



## gypcqueen83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Is anyone receiving a private message from a "guest" named buddah that says hi i am new here and then gives a link to click on? and that's it. No i did not click on the link.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 24, 2007)

There are no BBS registrants with the exact user name of "buddah". Are you sure that's the exact user name on the PM you received?


----------



## tkwan (Sep 24, 2007)

*I got one too*

Here's the full message:

2007, 09:25 PM   	  
buddha
Guest

BBS Reg. Date: Sep 23, 07
Posts: 0

Greeting
Hi,
I'm new here, how's it going?

"Buddhism has the characteristics of what would be expected in a cosmic religion for the future: it transcends a personal God, avoids dogmas and theology; it covers both the natural & spiritual, and it is based on a religious sense aspiring from the experience of all things as a meaningful unity" - Albert Einstein

---
buddha
[web address removed - mg]


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 24, 2007)

I would recommend not clicking on random links from anyone in PMs =)

Ill take care of buddha here real quick.


----------



## gypcqueen83 (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks! i will delete message I received.


----------



## Helaine (Sep 24, 2007)

I got this message too!


----------



## sml2181 (Sep 24, 2007)

I got my 7th this morning!


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 24, 2007)

Username:                    buddha
Registered:                  September 23, 2007, 10:55 pm (EDT)
Banned by Tug Improvements!: September 24, 2007, 12:52 am (EDT)


----------



## Rhys (Sep 24, 2007)

I also received it a few days ago.

Rhys


----------



## Dave M (Sep 24, 2007)

If you received it "a few days ago", it's likely not the same issue that others are reporting here - a spam message received through the TUG BBS Private Message system. That's because, as shown in Makai Guy's post, the individual sending the messages was an active registrant on this BBS only last evening and for less than two hours!


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 24, 2007)

But that's not to say he, or somebody else may not have done the same thing under a different user account.  We can't do anything about it if you don't report it.

There is no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon to press in a PM to report it to the staff.  But there is always the "Contact BBS Admin" link at the bottom of all bbs pages (including PM pages).  Your private messages are truly private, and staff have no access to them, so be sure to include enough information in your report to identify the sender (the bbs username from the lefthand column of the message will do nicely) and copy/paste the offending message PM text into your report.  Using the "Contact BBS Admin" link is preferable to forwarding a copy of the PM because it goes to several people and increases the odds that it will be attended to quickly.


----------

